# Question about predator protection



## fiddleman94 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I've known about these forums for a while and have been a member, but I haven't posted anything.  I've just been reading all the posts, but I finally have a question that I need help with.

I'm going to be buying some goats come the first of the year and I am trying to decide what to use for protection.  I have an opportunity to buy two donkey's that are approximately 15 years old.  I've read a couple of posts on here about people having trouble with donkeys and goats, so I was wondering if I should take a chance on them or find a LGD?

Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 28, 2012)

congrats on the goats!!  
Do you have any experience or knowledge of donkeys or LGD's?


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 29, 2012)

Its a personal preference really. I had the LGD and it so did not work out at all! I use donkeys and  they do a great job. I have a standard donkeys running with my minis and goats and she is fabulous.


----------



## fiddleman94 (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't have any experience with either animal.  I do know how to take care of dogs, but not a LGD in particular.  

I've been doing a lot of reading on both animals and I've seen that there are pro's and con's to both.  My biggest concern with the donkeys is that they'll hurt the goats.  I think that the price may end up having something to do with what I get.  I have the opportunity to get the two donkey's for a little to nothing.  If they won't hurt the goats, I may try going with them.


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 29, 2012)

When I got mine she had never been around goats before so I introduced her slowly and she has been really good. My ND goats run with my mini donks and min horses so they were not concerned with her when she arrived.  There all one big happy family. During kidding season is the most dangerous as kids are easily accidentally stepped on.


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 29, 2012)

I love my llamas as LG animals. They are elegant, and very easy keepers. They do great with my sheep and chickens.


----------



## TGreenhut (Sep 29, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I love my llamas as LG animals. They are elegant, and very easy keepers. They do great with my sheep and chickens.


Me too. Llamas (but not all llamas- they have to be raised for the job) are great guardians. I also have emus and they don't let ANYTHING come into the pasture if its not supposed to be there.

I don't know anyone with an LGD but my neighbor has a mini donkey gelding who is a fantastic guard. My neighbors were losing sheep left and right- in one month they lost seven to coyotes! But then they got their donkey and they haven't lost a single sheep in about a year since they got their donkey!

Edited to add: My neighbor also has a couple of goats and the donkey and goats are inseparable- they get along great!


----------



## fairview610 (Sep 29, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I love my llamas as LG animals. They are elegant, and very easy keepers. They do great with my sheep and chickens.


I tried a llama always wanted one but it would not stay in the pasture would jump every fence it could!


----------



## fiddleman94 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think I'm going to try the donkeys.


----------



## TGreenhut (Sep 30, 2012)

fiddleman94 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the input. I think I'm going to try the donkeys.


----------

